# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  نحوه ی مطالعه دروس دانشگاه

## Y.3.R

سلام،خسته نباشین.دوستان من ترم اولیم و سرکلاس فهمیدن بعضی دروس واسم خیلی سخته و وقتی خودم تو خوابگاه میخوام اون درس رو بخونم نمیتونم بخونم مثلا منکه رشته ام ریاضیات و کاربردهاست خوندن کتاب مبانی ریاضی برام خیلی سخته حالا بنظرتون با چه فرمونی جلو برم که بتونم کتابا رو راحت تر بفهمم.اگه فیلم آموزشی یا هر روشی که به دردم میخوره لطفا بگین.اینم بگم که سرکلاسا واقعا تمام حواسم به کلاس هست اما باز فهمیدن بعضی مباحث برام خیلی سخته

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام،خسته نباشین.دوستان من ترم اولیم و سرکلاس فهمیدن بعضی دروس واسم خیلی سخته و وقتی خودم تو خوابگاه میخوام اون درس رو بخونم نمیتونم بخونم مثلا منکه رشته ام ریاضیات و کاربردهاست خوندن کتاب مبانی ریاضی برام خیلی سخته حالا بنظرتون با چه فرمونی جلو برم که بتونم کتابا رو راحت تر بفهمم.اگه فیلم آموزشی یا هر روشی که به دردم میخوره لطفا بگین.اینم بگم که سرکلاسا واقعا تمام حواسم به کلاس هست اما باز فهمیدن بعضی مباحث برام خیلی سخته


تنها راهش رفتن به کتابخونه و تمرینه و اینکه سرکلاس فقط گوش ندی و با استاد همراهی کنی مثلا میخواد سوال حل کنه تو برای خودت رو کاغذ سعی کن زودتر از اون حل کنی و یا اگه چیزیو نفهمیدی ازش بخوای برات دوباره توضیح بده و حل کنه
استادا از دانشجوهای فعال خوششون میاد و بدون که هیچ مشکلی با سوال پرسیدن تو نداره
منم برای ریاضی 1 همین مشکلو داشتم اما اواخر ترم فهمیدم روششو و اون ترم فقط 3 نفر پاس کرد با اون استاد که نفر اولش من بودم
در ضمن از کتابهای مرجع خارجی که ترجمه شدن استفاده کن و به مرجعی که استاد داده بسنده نکن (تو کتابخونه دانشگاه هست یا میشه پی دی اف رو از اینترنت پیدا کرد) ببین کدوم راحتتر توضیح داده اونو بخون
فیلم هم میشه گاها از یوتیوب پیدا کرد اما زبان فارسیش چندان خوب توضیح نمیدن یا پیدا نمیشه ولی اگه زبان انگلیسیت خوب باشه میتونی فیلم به زبان انگلیسی پیدا کنی و خوب هم توضیح دادن

----------


## zagheh

> سلام،خسته نباشین.دوستان من ترم اولیم و سرکلاس فهمیدن بعضی دروس واسم خیلی سخته و وقتی خودم تو خوابگاه میخوام اون درس رو بخونم نمیتونم بخونم مثلا منکه رشته ام ریاضیات و کاربردهاست خوندن کتاب مبانی ریاضی برام خیلی سخته حالا بنظرتون با چه فرمونی جلو برم که بتونم کتابا رو راحت تر بفهمم.اگه فیلم آموزشی یا هر روشی که به دردم میخوره لطفا بگین.اینم بگم که سرکلاسا واقعا تمام حواسم به کلاس هست اما باز فهمیدن بعضی مباحث برام خیلی سخته


سلام و ضمن تبریک 
ترم اول همیشه همین سختی ها رو داره
ناامید نشید و بدونید این مشکلات برای همه هست 
ولی باید سعی کنید خیلی جدی بگیرید درس رو و سعی کنید همون سر کلاس درس رو متوجه بشید
چون ریاضیات حالتی داره که فرار هستش بنظرم سر کلاس صدای استاد رو ضبط کنید و حتما حتما بعد از کلاس درس رو مرور کنید 
از فیلم های سایت فرادرس هم میتونید استفاده کنید

----------


## elhameli

> سلام،خسته نباشین.دوستان من ترم اولیم و سرکلاس فهمیدن بعضی دروس واسم خیلی سخته و وقتی خودم تو خوابگاه میخوام اون درس رو بخونم نمیتونم بخونم مثلا منکه رشته ام ریاضیات و کاربردهاست خوندن کتاب مبانی ریاضی برام خیلی سخته حالا بنظرتون با چه فرمونی جلو برم که بتونم کتابا رو راحت تر بفهمم.اگه فیلم آموزشی یا هر روشی که به دردم میخوره لطفا بگین.اینم بگم که سرکلاسا واقعا تمام حواسم به کلاس هست اما باز فهمیدن بعضی مباحث برام خیلی سخته


سلام، 

کتابخونه درس بخونید، از کتاب های خارجی و فیلم های دانشگاه های خارجی مثل دانشگاه mit استفاده کنید. حل المسائل کتاب های خارجی رو هم از اینترنت پیدا کنید؛ سوالاش رو حل کنید.

راه حل آسون تر اینه که ی دوست خوب یا هم خوابگاهی یا دانشجوی ترم بالاتر پیداکنید و ازش کمک بگیرید....

----------

